# Lake Ontario



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Any one fishing there before may time frame, thinking about a trip end of April


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm no expert and only started fishing Ontario last year but it all depends on the water coming from lake erie out of the niagara on when things start moving there. Since the lake is freezing up this year it may end up being a little later then normal. Usually the month of may is good around the niagara bar for the salmon. Maybe you can catch some steelhead staging to go up the river in april? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Can be a great time. You can smoke the kings on body baits like bandits. Make sure you change out the split runs rings and hooks for some better ones. Not a lot of boats out either.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

All depends on the ice and where it's at.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

April will be good for browns steelies and lakers. The kings won't show until the big bait shows in mid May. Unless we have an early warm spring.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

April was top notch for kings last year and and good sized ones too. They were smashing body baits


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

You can get into lots of Lakers this time of year out on the Bar with just a spinning rod. Lots of fun. With Steelhead in the river. With Erie starting to freeze the water clarity is much better. Doesn't get all muddy from every big wind.


----------



## gatorman841 (Feb 12, 2013)

Kwall said:


> Any one fishing there before may time frame, thinking about a trip end of April


Early April it does not get any better for salmon and trout anywhere in the US. I’m from southern Michigan and I travel to NY to fish lake O about 10 times a year. Normally I go in the summer but decided to try early April last year and wow is all I can say!


----------



## gatorman841 (Feb 12, 2013)

bridgeman said:


> April will be good for browns steelies and lakers. The kings won't show until the big bait shows in mid May. Unless we have an early warm spring.


Kings are in thick in the shallows until the water temp hits about 45/46 then they move back out deeper. April in the shallows we catch lots of kings, browns , hos , steel and lakers trolling. Although most drift I love trolling body baits for them in under 30 fow


----------



## gatorman841 (Feb 12, 2013)

loomis82 said:


> April was top notch for kings last year and and good sized ones too. They were smashing body baits


Spot on they crush the body baits in early April , might be trying in late March this year. I was just on the tail end of it last year when I went. 2 months and counting


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

My buddy lives in olcott and its his favorite time of the year


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

You guys have me thinkin I may have to try a late april first of mag trip. What depths are you usually starting to look in? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

From shorline to about 50ft


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

That sounds like a blast. Is it mostly a spoon and stick bait bite? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorman841 (Feb 12, 2013)

jmyers8 said:


> You guys have me thinkin I may have to try a late april first of mag trip. What depths are you usually starting to look in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


In my opinion late April is to late for the shallow bite , it died off last year by April 20th. 20-30’ fow , I was pretty much only one fishing out there last year in April. All body baits deep divers , the salmon will be hugging close to the bottom. Planer boards and body baits is all you need. Leave the leadcore and all normal salmon gear at home , your pretty much fishing the same way you would for trolling eyes.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice do you think by late april early may they are hanging out on the bar by the drop off in the 60 to 70 ft mark? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorman841 (Feb 12, 2013)

jmyers8 said:


> Nice do you think by late april early may they are hanging out on the bar by the drop off in the 60 to 70 ft mark?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Early may was a tough bite fish transisting from shallow to deeper , the coho bite was excellent but I had tough time finding good kings until late may on the bar 70-100’. Best time of year I think is early April or 4th of July. I move east down the shoreline as the season progresses to olcott and PB


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks if I can get a good weather day we may try a day trip in April. We fished the bar in may last year and it was to much boost traffic for my liking. We did good in olcott in august

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

I’m thinking a trip is a must , Gator I didn’t think you went that early, now all I have to do is get Ifishy off his ass and drag him over there


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Kwall said:


> I’m thinking a trip is a must , Gator I didn’t think you went that early, now all I have to do is get Ifishy off his ass and drag him over there


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Garry look at the picture above, we have to do this


----------



## gatorman841 (Feb 12, 2013)

Kwall said:


> I’m thinking a trip is a must , Gator I didn’t think you went that early, now all I have to do is get Ifishy off his ass and drag him over there


I been trying to go earlier and earlier every year work permitting, this year will be earlier as I think I was at the tail end of things last year. Around 41 ish is pry prime water temp whenever that hits this year I’ll be there. If you guys wanna join let me know , haven’t seen or talked to Ifishy in a while hope things are getting better for him.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

gatorman841 said:


> I been trying to go earlier and earlier every year work permitting, this year will be earlier as I think I was at the tail end of things last year. Around 41 ish is pry prime water temp whenever that hits this year I’ll be there. If you guys wanna join let me know , haven’t seen or talked to Ifishy in a while hope things are getting better for him.


I sent you a pm with my number maybe we can coordinate a trip up there at the same time 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

